# atmospheric gas testing



## texmexsue

Hello:

Would you please correct me if I'm wrong or confirm if I am right.

Atmospheric gas testing = pruebas de gas atmosféricas 

your help is much appreciated.
saludos a todos
texmexsue


----------



## Benzene

texmexsue said:


> Hello:
> 
> Would you please correct me if I'm wrong or confirm if I am right.
> 
> Atmospheric gas testing = prueba(s) de gas atmosféric*o*s . *Gas is a masculine and singular noun.*
> 
> your help is much appreciated.
> saludos a todos
> texmexsue



Bye,

Benzene


----------



## texmexsue

Thank you Benzene, NOW I get it. I was combining atmospheric with testing instead of with gas. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Alphabeta

This translation sounds better to me: "Pruebas atmosféricas de gas".

Qué es atmosférico: el gas o las pruebas? 
Si las pruebas son del gas: Pruebas de gas atmosférico
Si las pruebas son de/en la atmósfera: Pruebas atmosféricas de gas


----------



## texmexsue

Isn't "pruebas atmosfericas de gas" the same as "pruebas de gas atmosferico?


----------



## cybermetaller

texmexsue, dado el contexto ambas expresiones pueden ser levemente diferentes. La primera, *pruebas atmosféricas de gas*, podría referirse a pruebas realizadas en la atmósfera (entendiendo *atmósfera* como altura considerable); mientras que la segunda, *pruebas de gas atmosférico*, podría referirse a pruebas realizadas a gas atmosférico, pero que no necesariamente se llevan a cabo en la atmósfera (teniendo *atmósfera* la misma ascepción dada anteriormente).

Yo, al igual que Alphabeta, me iría por *pruebas de/a gas atmosférico*.

¡Saludos!


----------



## texmexsue

What about 
Atmospheric Gas Testing = Pruebas de Atmosfera Gaseosa

I would really appreciate your thoughts on this.

texmexsue


----------



## cybermetaller

¿Tienes algún contexto? Así sería más fácil.


----------



## texmexsue

Atmospheric Gas Testing

Gas testing is performed by using the protable hand-held instrument, which measures the % LEL oxygen and concentrations of H2S at the same time. Some areas to check for flammabiltiy include: sewers, equipment to be worked on, nearby valves, nearby open piping, nearby tanks. 

It's from a training module for "HOT WORK" at a petroleum refinery.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *texmexsue!*

Now the translation is simpler since you gave the text and context.

The instruments measures, in the environment, the "LEL" (Low Explosion Limit) and the Hydrogen sulfide concentration.

So, the adjective "atmospheric" is not connected to the atmosphere but mostly takes the figurative meaning of "environmental", "in the environment".

This is only one opinion of mine.

I would translate the title as follows:

"Atmospheric Gas Testing" = "Prueba por la determinación de la presencia de gas en el entorno (ambiente)".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## cybermetaller

¡De acuerdo con Benzene!


----------

